# My Lake Recommendations for Early Spring Hawg Hunting



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys, as you know, perhaps the best time of year in Ohio to get that pig largemouth is March and April. The pre-spawn females are full of eggs and have the feed bag on big time. Here are the lakes where I think you have your best shot at landing a 6 or 7 pounder (in no particular order):

AEP Lakes
Burr Oak
Dow Lake 
Fox Lake
Lake Rupert
Hargus Lake 
Lake Snowden
Madison Lake
Lake White
Oakthorpe Lake 
Rush Creek Lake
Tycoon Lake

These lakes have what it takes to grow BIG Ohio largemouth.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think another question that should be asked is: Which one of those does the state stock with those yummy 10-12" trout? That is where the giants are swimming. I plan on trying my hand at hawg hunting as well this spring. I can see a big bass outing/tourny happening.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

couple of years ago saw a nice one at least 7-8lb at rose lake in april. Im sure its belly was full of stocked trout. couldn't get it to bite in that clear water.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

The club I'm in had a 9-plus weighed in at Wolf Run in a spring tournament a few years ago (probably fattened on trout). An 8-pounder was brought to the scales quite a few years ago at Rush Creek. (no trout there)


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't see Hargus on that list. Good Luck to all searching for the big one.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have never heard of Lake white or Tycoon lake...they seem to be pretty small on google satellite. What kind of success have you had at these places? I might have to try them out.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Matt, they wouldn't be on the list if I didn't think they were hawg factories   

I'm gonna try and hit up all of these lakes this spring. You are welcome to bring your boat and tag along.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Definitely Mike,

Give me a call or shoot me a PM when you decide to go.


----------

